# how can u tell if u got a male or a female?



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

they look the same to me...ne one knwo?









they are red belly's by the way


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Black_Pz said:


> they look the same to me...ne one knwo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta stick you finger up their butt...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u cali ppl are sick hahaha

here u go http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558 thats a thread that talks about determining sexes


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

I can tell dude.. you have..... 2 girl and one male piranha...


----------



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

u didn't even see them
lol


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

the ones with the lipstick are females







. as far as i know u can't tell between female and male


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

dont go quoting me on this but the guy at my lfs has 4 6-7 in pirahna and 2 4 inch ones and he said the big ones ( which have no red belly) are female red bellys and the 2 are males (which have a red belly) and he told me the females dont have the red color 
not sure if its true but thats what he told me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Powder Posted Today, 12:03 PM
> dont go quoting me on this but the guy at my lfs has 4 6-7 in pirahna and 2 4 inch ones and he said the big ones ( which have no red belly) are female red bellys and the 2 are males (which have a red belly) *and he told me the females dont have the red color *
> not sure if its true but thats what he told me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> You gotta stick you finger up their butt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Powder said:


> dont go quoting me on this but the guy at my lfs has 4 6-7 in pirahna and 2 4 inch ones and he said the big ones ( which have no red belly) are female red bellys and the 2 are males (which have a red belly) and he told me the females dont have the red color
> not sure if its true but thats what he told me
> [snapback]836757[/snapback]​










dam both are great answers


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

damn i told yall not to quote me and look youve done it 
what am i gonna do now 
i guess im gonna have to party 
peace


----------

